# methadrol extreme vs super dmz vs tbol poll



## doyoudo911 (Jul 17, 2012)

*which was your favorite and why?*

ive personally tried tbol and LOVE it, love the gains, gains kept after pct, and the overall feeling it gives you on cycle.

I tried the original DMZ that FIRST came out, I liked it, it was okay, didnt leave as big on an impact as tbol for me to remember.

I just recently got back into the gym from a lower back injury, taking it slow for now, but come mid/end august looking a few pounds back haha -___-

which was your favorite and why?


----------



## SFW (Jul 17, 2012)

Ive ran all three so ill comment.

Honestly, my favorite oral is tbol. (phera would be numero uno but its not around any more) You feel good on tbol and everything is dry. Plus you dont feel lethargic at all. Just good. And if youre diet is on point, you will look great.

For mass, Metha Drol was beautiful. Dbol like gains with anadrol-like recovery. Its kinda wet though.

DMZ 1.0 was good. Used it as a cutter and i got down to 8% bf on it with decent vascularity. Strength was decent too. Not the same well being as tbol but the results were great. 

About to run the 2.0 in a less than 2 weeks and we'll see how it compares to 1.0

From what ive read and heard from Heavy its pretty solid and a great recomp oral. I'll more than likely be cutting with it though.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Jul 17, 2012)

interesting, good luck!


----------



## oufinny (Jul 17, 2012)

Clearly any of those are going to work for you if your diet and training are on point.  Guys add 10-15 pounds with DMZ and Methadrol or they use SuperDMZ to cut and get great results. You can do the same on tbol though I don't see 15 pounds being added, even with test.  Superdrol, in two of those, is as potent as it comes so you are basically comparing a huge dry mass gainer to a very dry, lean mass and hardening steroid.  Thinking about it in those terms, its not a fair comparison.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Jul 18, 2012)

Good analogy, so I'm.guessing the dmz would be a better recomp from my injury, to get me back on track. Are there any gyno side effect, wondering if I'd need any adex on hand. Thanx


----------



## JesterUno (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Im kinda a Nob to the lingo. What do you mean by wet and dry? 

sry bro- thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

JesterUno said:


> Hey Im kinda a Nob to the lingo. What do you mean by wet and dry?
> 
> sry bro- thanks



relates to estrogenic side effects, E.G. fat gain/water retention


----------



## oufinny (Jul 18, 2012)

doyoudo911 said:


> Good analogy, so I'm.guessing the dmz would be a better recomp from my injury, to get me back on track. Are there any gyno side effect, wondering if I'd need any adex on hand. Thanx



It is dry but you will hold some water, a low dose of an AI like Formeron is definitely going to be a smart move.


----------



## JesterUno (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up guys.

Greatly appreciated!


----------

